# $ check



## lippy334 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am bidding a 2.5 mile private dirt rd (about 20 ft wide) and have come up with $1000 to $1200 per storm up to 6". Does this sound high or not enough?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds way high to me. I would guess it will take about an hour or so to plow if you have a 8 foot blade, a little less it you have a 9 footer or a V plow. If you average 10 miles per hour plowing you will be able to make 4 passes on a 2.5 mile road in 1 hour. That is 2 down the middle and 2 off each edge to make sure the snow is far enough back to have room for the next snowfalls. I would guess you will average closer to 20 mph. At least if I were plowing I would be doing 20 to 25 mph to make sure I am throwing the snow far enough back.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How often will you have to be out during the storms? Every inch? Every three?

Price seems high, does it include salt?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

will lube be included at that price?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

How much for over 6 inches?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Where in Maine are you? If your in or close to a "major" city/town there will be more competition so you won't be able to charge as much...... You'l also have to have the ability (or sub it out) to wing back the banks..... as you know it gets pretty tight up hear after a few Nor' easters


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I do a 1 1/2 mile road with 4 drives...... It takes me about 1 hour and 15 minutes..... I charge $200  Maybe I'm not charging enuff ???? ps its gravel , 20' plus after the road freezes good I plow about 20- 25 mph.


----------



## lippy334 (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually sand would be included and have to keep it clear after 2'', after 6'' would be $400


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

That was great math Rc2505. I often see guys plowing NOT thinking to push the snow farther away in case of another snow storm.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

newhere;1099138 said:


> will lube be included at that price?


LOL. Awesome.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Longae29;1106368 said:


> LOL. Awesome.


Hey Longae, 
Did you get that storage account? The one were you were bidding against twobros?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

hahahah. i'll send you a pm, I dont want to trash talk in an open forum


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Longae29;1106455 said:


> hahahah. i'll send you a pm, I dont want to trash talk in an open forum


No. We never trash talk in a open forum, lol. Jk


----------

